# Imperial Armour Model Masterclass Volume Two



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Just put up for sale on Forge World's website:






























IMPERIAL ARMOUR MODEL MASTERCLASS VOLUME TWO said:


> In Imperial Armour Model Masterclass Volume Two, the talented painters and modellers of the Forge World design studio build on Model Masterclass Volume One with more informative articles, stage-by-stage guides and lavish galleries of inspirational models.
> 
> Inside you’ll find step-by-step construction and painting sections, construction guides focused on our display tables and detailed painting galleries of some of our most iconic resin kits.
> 
> Whether you’re building and painting a centrepiece model for your army or a detailed diorama for display, this 144-page, full colour, hardback book is packed with innovative techniques to help you create stunning models and is an essential reference for any painter. We’ve added another video to our YouTube channel that showcases some of the pages and models from this incredible book in more detail.


Personally, £26 seems a bit steep to me for a painting guide book. That being said, it looks like it covers the a few of the Titans as well as their Pre-Heresy Land Raider and the effect on the Revear Titan looks superb 

Important note, it DOES feature the old paint range so no need to worry about not having the right paints


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

26 quid for fw painting techniques is well worth the price considering the new GW book is 30 and that's just basic painting


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well i have the first one and its worth every penny ,so this is a no brainer buy,plus i need to know about the saim hann titan as thats my craft world


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I love the IA:MC vol 1 it's a great book. Is there a complete list of the stage-by-stage models?

Phil


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

boreas said:


> I love the IA:MC vol 1 it's a great book. Is there a complete list of the stage-by-stage models?
> 
> Phil


I'm not quite sure, but the video gives a bit more of an in-depth look at what they cover in the book so it might be worth looking at


----------

